# threesome fantacy



## jak123 (Mar 6, 2013)

I’m married living happily with loving wife and two children. We completed nearly 21 years now with love and affection. whenever I've sex with my wife i usually say fantasy stories like two men and one lady or two girls with one man (often threesome) or some imaginable hero or some rape scene or handsome guy purposes her and etc., to my wife and I’ll become that character and have fun. My wife is so lovable, takes care of me and my two children. Also she helps me in business.
Three years before, i met one of my best friends who is handsome and smart and introduced him to my wife and made him as my wife's friend. They become friends also. One day while doing sex i used one fantasy character, suddenly my wife asked to use my friend's name and wanted him as fantasy hero. 
I did the same and she enjoyed it and she had full great orgasm. That time I felt very sad but managed as i want she should be very happy in every moment, also I realised that it is because of my fantasies that is working now. After that I started to use my friend's name while doing sex. I promised her that I’ll help her to have double sex with me and with my friend, only threesome but she never answered and not ready to accept that time but she enjoyed sex when I used his name. 
Now after three years whenever we had any arguments she started to saying she wants to break up. Also she doesn't want to help me in business. She wants to be a normal Housewife. Last month she sends messages to my friend and deletes those sending message details. Also she talks with my friend and deleted phone logs. I found and asked why you are hiding. She says it is her privacy and I don’t have right to ask. We had big arguments and to save my marriage I solved our problems anyhow as I love my both children. 
I told her not to hiding anything & not to delete any phone logs or messages, also whenever she wants to talk with my friend or send messages to him, she can but inform me before or after. 
After few days I asked directly her whether she likes to have sex with my friend or not. She said she is interested to have sex with him, but after some more friendship talks with him to understand his willingness. She is changed a lot recently she becoming brave & bold from shy & afraid and also her face changing charming and very beautiful. I just admire bold, brave and beautiful ladies. 
What shall I do now? Shall I allow her to have sex with my friend? Will our relationship break up after that or what will happen if I keep my promise? Will I be neglected after that or is there any possibility of not having any love on me or she will take full interest in my friend. I want to know what worst part will happen if I allow. I LOVE HER TO MUCH SO I DON’T WANT ANY BREAKUPS AND MY TWO CHILDREN’S SHOULD NOT GET AFFECTED. THOUGH I'VE BROADMINDED I FEAR WHEN IT IS IN PRACTICE. PLEASE HELP ME AND GIVE ME GOOD ADVICE SO THAT I CAN KEEP MY WORD AND ALSO SAVE MY MARRIAGE LIFE WITHOUT LOSING ANYTHING.
:scratchhead:


----------



## LostAndContent (Feb 22, 2013)

If she's already told you she wants to break up she's probably already having sex with your friend. Let her know that you can't be in a halfway monogamous relationship, then tell her if she continues to pursue a romantic relationship with this man she needs to either agree to an open marriage or let you know so you can start getting divorce papers ready. Hopefully when she sees you're serious about the divorce (when you serve her the papers, not when you bring up the idea) she'll realize what she's throwing away and reconcile. "Fighting" to keep her won't solve anything, it will just let her know you're a doormat and confirm her decision to move on to a stronger man. You have to give her the impression that her leaving you won't inconvenience you at all, and that if she wants to pursue romantic relationships outside the marriage she'll end up with the short end of the stick when you start bringing home tail of your own.


----------



## LostAndContent (Feb 22, 2013)

She's super in the fog right now. Trying to ease her out of it won't work.


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

If you placed a live hand grenade on the table in front of you, pulled the pin, and resolved to sit and watch it, I suppose it's possible that you wouldn't be hit with any shrapnel. However, the "worst part that will happen" is that it would blow you into little pieces.

The "worst part" is also the most-likely scenario.

I can tell English isn't your first language, so to clarify:

Don't! Do! It!


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

NO!!! Don't allow her to have sex with your friend. Everything changes after that.

Based on the fact that she's been talking to 'your friend,' don't be so sure she isn't currently having sex with him. 

Unfortunately, you opened the door to that adventure by bringing that idea into the bedroom. She was thrilled about it, and decided to explore it further.

Women don't respect and aren't turned on by a man who would share his wife. They're attracted to strong men who will protect his wife from other men. I'm afraid your fantasies have made you appear weak in her eyes.


----------



## TOMTEFAR (Feb 23, 2013)

Dude, don't go there!

Your M doesn't seem very stable at the moment and you need a realy stable M to even think about bringing in another person into it. Only a very few % can handle that and the very big potential dissaster that will happen if you can't handle it woudl break your M.

To me it seems that your W is having an EA with your friend. SHe is getting way to close and this is affecting your M. 

Talk to your friend about it. Talk to your wife about it. You seem to be on course for dissaster.


----------



## LostAndContent (Feb 22, 2013)

Cubby said:


> NO!!! Don't allow her to have sex with your friend. Everything changes after that.
> 
> Based on the fact that she's been talking to 'your friend,' don't be so sure she isn't currently having sex with him.
> 
> ...


:iagree:
the only time you should even consider an open marriage is if you're absolutely sure you can start throwing other girls in her face right away. Even a day or two where she's ****ing someone else while you sit and mope will do irreversible damage to her image of you.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

She's already lying and concealing so this will end badly.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Why do people do this to themselves? Why would you ever bring your good friend into your fantasy world while making love to your wife? Why would you EVER plant the seed in your wife's head that it would be OK to have sex with your friend? 

From what you wrote, you may as well have loaded your 357 with ball ammo and shoot yourself in the foot. I recommend ball ammo because it should pass thru the foot and not cause permanent damage... 

Well...first you need to tell your wife NFW is she to sleep with your friend. It was a stupid promise on your part and you obviously need to break it. Then you need to figure out if your wife is cheating on you with said friend. Looks pretty clear that she is - at least on an emotional level. Sorry, but deleting phone and message logs between him and her plus her telling you that their conversations are none of your business obviously means that they are talking about things that BAD for your marriage. Then decide on whether you can reconcile with your wife, and if you do, it will only work if your wife shows true remorse and cuts your friend out of her life forever. That means you need to lose this friend too - even if he ends up doing nothing wrong.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

My man,

I'm afraid you opened Pandora's box by letting your fantasy sex life get out of hand. Huge mistake on your part.

That said, if she has cheated or decides to cheat with your friend, that's still on her. Not too late to man up. But first you need to find out if she's cheating or not. Likely she is.

But no matter what, don't give her your permission to bang him. Admit your mistake about mentioning him, find out if she's cheating, and then deal with her accordingly. 

You'll get all kinds of counsel here on what to do if she is. My advice would be to follow it.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

*She is changed a lot recently she becoming brave & bold from shy & afraid and also her face changing charming and very beautiful.*

Hate to be the one to say it. But you dont need to give permission,
she already gave it to her self. Question is how long has it been going on..


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with Jonesey. Sorry Jak, but I'm afraid what started as your fantasy has become her reality. As you said, " She is changed a lot recently she becoming brave & bold from shy & afraid" She admittedly wants to have sex with him and and says she want to break up with you. The friendship talk she wants with him to understand his willingness is, I believe, his willingness to let you participate in the threesome you mentioned.
I'm afraid the writing's on the wall Jak. As the song sez, "Sometime you're the windshield. Sometime you're the bug."


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

OP, it sounds like you opened the door and your W has walked right through it.

Fantasies are one thing, but bringing your friend's name into the bedroom wasn't a good idea because, as you've now found out, she wants reality to follow.

In your W's shoes I'd feel that you didn't value or love me, and I'd have zero respect for a man who agreed to me sleeping with anyone - let alone his friend.


----------



## A++ (May 21, 2012)

jak123 said:


> Three years before, i met one of my best friends who is handsome and smart and introduced him to my wife and *made him as my wife's friend.*


What were you thinking? :scratchhead:
You were supposed to protect your marriage...


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

WHY WHY WHY are you trying so hard to destroy your marriage? You introduced this "best friend" to your wife. You pretend to be him when your having sex with her. :wtf:

What are you thinking? Why does your wife need you when she can have the real man she desires. Your the person who started this mess.

Your "friend" is NOT YOUR FRIEND, He knows you pretend to be HIM when you have sex with your wife. Where is your self respect as a man and a husband? He is secretly contacting your wife and most likely having sex with her already. STOP THIS AT ONCE, GET RID OF YOUR FRIEND IMMEDIATELY,


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

He's no friend at all to you. Would a friend destroy your marriage? He is right now.

Not only should you not let them sleep together more , you should kick his butt for doing your wife behind your back,

Does he have a wife or gr. if so call her up and let her know he's cheating on her.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

The same OP in this

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/68936-sharing-sex-good-not.html#post1508572


----------

